# Shark Shocker



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone heard of the Shark Shocker before?






Seems like it'd be pretty ineffective in an attack scenario bit it _might_ keep a mildly curious shark away. SUREdeal has a deal on at the moment for them (http://www.suredeal.com.au/all-deals/deal/4792), $22 which is much cheaper than a Shark Shield but I dunno, probably a case of you get what you pay for...

Usual disclaimer: I have no affiliation nor is this post an implied recommendation


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

That's very interesting


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

is this it?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Interesting, makes me wonder if the electric signal from a SS needs to be specific to work, or if just having something electromagnetically "alien" (really strong for instance) to the shark is enough to repel it.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Electricity occurs when a conductor moves through a magnetic field.

In this case a magnet is moving through a conductor (seawater) creating an electric field. Similar principle to a shark shield - less intense I would think but no "moving parts" to fail.
~


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I need a few of these on my ankles...to keep the rays away! :shock:

trev


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

The video presents no valid evidence of effectiveness. Until the company presents information from an independent double blind trial there is no way of inferring any connection between the device and any deterrent effect. There is no valid evidence in the literature to support any effect of magnetic device. Sharkshield has at least undertaken the proper research. The results of its Australian trial show that there is a long way to go to understanding under what circumstances a powerful electric pulse constitutes effective prevention of attack.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

For what it is worth, Mythbusters tested the magnet idea a year or 2 ago due to it's huge stated effectivness in America, it failed and sharks still swam over it, into it and across its field with no noticable results to say it works. Maybe this is a little different or designed better, but I wouldn't use it with total confidence and without fear, I'd still be very wary. I am not saying this product doesn't work, just the tests that I have seen havn't been favourable.


----------

